# Where is CAAD10-2 ?



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm wondering why CAAD10-2 is missing from the lineup. We have CAAD10-1,3,4,5 but why not a 2?

Wouldn't be sweet to have:

Sram Red BB30 Crankset
Red shifters, 
Red rear derailleur
Force front derailleur
Force brake calipers 

and all that directly from your local Cannondale dealer? 
I really don't get it. I believe there would be a lot of potential buyers out there.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree a CAAD with Red would be a nice bike, i too am surprized it isnt offered.....but it seems cannondale perfers shimano over sram on the CAADs (1,3,5) and only the 10-4 with Rival.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, it seems that Cannondale had built a CAAD10-"2" as a special edition but it never reached the bike shops:



> https://velonews.competitor.com/2010/09/gallery/cannondale-caad10_143376/attachment/eb2010_caad10_02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive!


----------



## caad9er (Oct 25, 2011)

What's an ultimate all aluminum package? No carbon fork/crank/seat tube or something else?

I'd love to see an all black caad10 with a full sram red black group. I'd call it the caad10-0.


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd like to see a CAAD 10 UI2 (internal routing). It could replace the 10-1, just like the supersix UI2 replaced the supersix 1...


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Give me another week and a half and I'll post pics of the Caad10-0!


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Here she finally is. 2012 CAAD10-0. Aka the BAAD10. Aka Black Edition. She rocks my world! Will take better pics soon and post in the gallery.


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

Nasty73Z said:


> Here she finally is. 2012 CAAD10-0. Aka the BAAD10. Aka Black Edition. She rocks my world! Will take better pics soon and post in the gallery.


Nice build! I'm digging that black on black color scheme.


----------



## vuong05 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nasty73Z: Great looking Caad10. I've been waiting/looking on ebay for the last 4 months hoping that someone would sell me an anodize black frame like yours. 

No matter how much I tried, my local dealer and bike store can't source me one because Cannondale refuses to sell them as a frame only.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

There's now a 2013 CAAD10 2, it's SRAM Force equipped.


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gotta love the Sram option


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice black chain! A black cassette would be slick looking.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

Black on black "BAAD10" = bad ass build!

I think I just wet my pants...


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the love guys! It was 15.5 pounds before pedals and cages. The chain is a KMC X10SL that is diamond-like carbon coated. I have actually looked into getting a Red cassette black anodized!


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Nasty73Z said:


> Here she finally is. 2012 CAAD10-0. Aka the BAAD10. Aka Black Edition. She rocks my world! Will take better pics soon and post in the gallery.


Selling already?

2012 Cannondale CAAD10 Ultimate 56cm


----------



## vuong05 (Aug 23, 2010)

If this was my size, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Unfortunately for me, it isn't. The wait for an anodized CAAD10 continues....

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

I am "testing the waters" with her. I have barely had the bike built and another deal popped up that would put me on a Di2 equipped TdF winning bike. I love my Caad and get compliments all the time so I am torn. I want to start racing more and this frame is easy and cost effective to replace vs. the $4k carbon frame. Plus my bike actually weighs one ounce less than the carbon which I think is badass! The Caad has a lot of performance and personality, and the carbon has a dreamy ride and storied pedigree. Decisions decisions.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

41ants said:


> Nice black chain! A black cassette would be slick looking.


Give it a week. It will be black


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Hell, if anyone wants a CAAD10 with Red, and you ride a 56, I can make it happen cheap.

Classified coming as soon as pictures get to my computer.


----------

